

GCCalc: a horrible abuse of GCC - gnosis
http://tlrobinson.net/blog/2007/12/14/presenting-gccalc-a-horribly-awesome-abuse-of-gcc/

======
Vivtek
I see tptacek traveled back in time three years to comment then as soon as it
was posted here and now. Is there nothing he can't do?

------
tlrobinson
Oh hey, I thought this title sounded familiar... (it's from 2007)

------
robertk
This is actually a really cool example for those who want to learn dynamic
libraries in C.

------
shalmanese
I was hoping this would be a way of using GCC itself as a calculator. ie: by
generating sufficiently perverse .c files, you could build a Turing machine on
top of GCC.

------
DougWebb
Isn't that just a C REPL with very limited history?

~~~
tlrobinson
Yes. It's not very exciting, just kind of fun.

